# New here, looking for RP partners :3



## HumbleMeme (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello ! I'm still rather new to here and to furaffinity in general but that won't stop me in trying to look for some new roleplay partners !
I'm not particularly into adventure rps, but I can try to do them. I'm mostly into the shipping side or even nsfw side of roleplays. If you're interested I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 9, 2018)

What kind of rps is would you do then?


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 9, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> What kind of rps is would you do then?


I'm not quite good at describing them, but very plot based on almost mundane life stories- like slices of normal life.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 10, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> I'm not quite good at describing them, but very plot based on almost mundane life stories- like slices of normal life.


That could be interesting


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

I do a lot of slice of life and romance stuff


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 11, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> I do a lot of slice of life and romance stuff


We could absolute find something to do then


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> We could absolute find something to do then


Discord or on here? ^^


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 11, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> Discord or on here? ^^


Discord! Mine is HumbleMeme#1337


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> Discord! Mine is HumbleMeme#1337


It's not letting me send to you


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 11, 2018)

Send me yours then


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> Send me yours then


Cres#5958


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 11, 2018)

Howdy, could I join??


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 11, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Howdy, could I join??


I'd like that! discord?


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, I have that.


----------



## HumbleMeme (Dec 12, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Yeah, I have that.


What's your name and numbers on there, then?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

HumbleMeme said:


> What's your name and numbers on there, then?


.   silverwuffamute#5872


----------



## KelpieKat (Dec 17, 2018)

Check me out KelpieKat on Deviant if you want those characters drawn???


----------



## MadisonGTheGothKitty (Dec 19, 2018)

Sounds kewl! Is this still open, cause I really like simple, slice of life RP too, and I'm new to the whole RP thing. aRKaneLove #1347 is my discord for those interested! 
Edit: only add me if you're looking for somewhat NSFW stuff, I'm not into hardcore stuff.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 19, 2018)

Well if anyone wants to rp with me my discord is bluefiremarkII#2898


----------



## WieBer (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello!I like slices of life and stuff,If any of you want my discord,I would like to chat and RP with you

Pink#6092


----------



## KittyKat805 (Dec 31, 2018)

I wanna roleplay, but I don’t have Dischord  is there any other way we could do it?


----------



## dreemie (Jan 1, 2019)

Sent you a friend request, I’m dreemie#(no thanks)


----------

